# Sharing some success pics with my AAA buddies



## bullethead (May 12, 2018)

Im out in Wisconsin now but wanted to share the pics of two gobblers that I was fortunate enough to take.
My buddy and I arrived Tuesday night and each had two tags.
Late Tuesday morning I had a very nice gobbler come in and I was fortunate enough to kill him with my .410 and 13/16oz of Tungsten #9.5 shot.
He was the heaviest bird that I have killed at 22.5lbs. 
Beard was 10.25"
Spurs 1-1/6" and 1"


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2018)

The second morning happened quickly. I had at least 3 mature gobblers sounding off along with multiple Jakes.
This guy came in at 5:55am.
I used my 20ga on him.
1-7/16oz of T9
A shade over 21lbs
Beard 10-3/16" Super thick
Each spur was 1-3/16"


----------



## ky55 (May 12, 2018)

Congrats on two nice longbeards!
The second one had a genuine broom!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 12, 2018)

Now that was good chemistry!
 ?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2018)

Fine birds. Sho-nuff paintbrush on that one.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 13, 2018)

Awesome!
Great birds. Congrats Bullet!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2018)

Two fine birds!


----------



## ambush80 (May 13, 2018)

Very cool!!


----------



## drippin' rock (May 13, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## bullethead (May 14, 2018)

Thanks men


----------



## Day trip (May 14, 2018)

Nice job!  That looks fun


----------



## red neck richie (May 14, 2018)

Congratulations! Those are some awesome birds. Have you ever hunted deer on that property?


----------



## bullethead (May 15, 2018)

The deer hunting there is fantastic. I am invited to hunt it in November but it has been just too busy for me to do it.
My buddies kill tremendously nice buck each year.


----------



## jmharris23 (May 16, 2018)

Congrats! Hey...I'll go deer hunting in your place!


----------



## bullethead (May 16, 2018)

jmharris23 said:


> Congrats! Hey...I'll go deer hunting in your place!



Lololol, you should see the deer that make the inside wall shoulder mounts...


----------



## Israel (May 18, 2018)

I am jealous.
Don't get me wrong...I am enthralled with my bit of acreage and doublewide (I still call it my cabin in the woods)...here in Georgia.

But...cold water lakes...icy streams...(and I have heard the spring walleye run in Wisconsin is phenomenal)...are just not how it is near Savannah. Those look like magnificent birds and I am pretty convinced they didn't get that big being stupid.
Must have some calling skills in addition to shooting skills.


----------



## bullethead (May 18, 2018)

Israel said:


> I am jealous.
> Don't get me wrong...I am enthralled with my bit of acreage and doublewide (I still call it my cabin in the woods)...here in Georgia.
> 
> But...cold water lakes...icy streams...(and I have heard the spring walleye run in Wisconsin is phenomenal)...are just not how it is near Savannah. Those look like magnificent birds and I am pretty convinced they didn't get that big being stupid.
> Must have some calling skills in addition to shooting skills.



I have no doubt your property is a true parcel of heaven.

We frequent a restaurant along Lake Onalaska/Mississippi River called the Red Pine. They are known for their Walleye meals and sandwiches. 
One trip I would love to take the time to fish for some Walleye.

I've heard that a novice on the right bird will humble a veteran on the wrong bird every time, but I have been fortunate enough to be able to do well the last dozen years or so. I think with age comes patience and that no doubt helps tremendously.

Here is a shot from the cabin that overlooks the town, beyond the town is the Mississippi River, and the ridge beyond that is Minnesota.
If I forgot my gun and shells I could be very happy just sitting on that porch.


----------



## atlashunter (May 18, 2018)

I didn’t realize you were in PA. What part? I have a good friend just south of Erie that keeps inviting me up there.


----------



## bullethead (May 18, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> I didn’t realize you were in PA. What part? I have a good friend just south of Erie that keeps inviting me up there.



North East.
Schuylkill Co.


----------



## Israel (May 18, 2018)

bullethead said:


> North East.
> Schuylkill Co.


Ha! Years ago I used to run 81 Tenn to NY...hitched it, too.


----------



## bullethead (May 18, 2018)

Hard to forget any highways and roads in Pa.....the potholes leave a lasting memory.


----------

